# MMA: Art of War 14 - Macau, China (09-26-09)



## Tokyudo (Oct 1, 2009)

MMA:  Art of War 14 - Macau, China (09-26-09)

Here are shots I captured at Art of War 14 in Macau, China. It was a great event. Art of War is poised to become the next big thing in China and potentially the world.



Daijiro Matsui vs. Daniel Madrid







Michael Costa vs. Simeon Thoresen






Wanderlei Silva congratulating Rolles Gracie after his win over Peter Graham






Arthit Hanchana vs. Dai Shuang Hai






Vaughn Anderson vs. Kim Dong Hyun


----------



## Tokyudo (Oct 1, 2009)

Peter Graham






Dai Shuang Hai's Mongolian ring entrance






Derjderem "Moogie" securing a keylock








Up and coming fighter Claes Beverlov in action:


----------



## Tokyudo (Oct 1, 2009)

Couple of familiar faces










Ring Girl






Wang vs. Tsuboi












(2nd groin shot sustained)


Royce Gracie hands Daniel Madrid some play money


----------



## Tokyudo (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## polymoog (Oct 2, 2009)

Some nice shots there, crisp and clear  Some of the skin tones seem a little pale/washed out, but that might just be my screen


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2009)

You have a literal handful of excellent shots sprinkled in with just average, for-the-record shots. Shots 5,8,and 9 are really good, and then near the end there are two or three other shots that show good action and a strong focal point. I enjoy watching MMA on Spike TV here in the USA, and I do recognize the officials, but don't understand why they were photographed with the camera held horizontally,with all that black space to the left and right of them.

Technically, the exposures look pretty good; perhaps a slight bit lacking in contrast, but overall,pretty good looking exposures. I think some of the more mundane shots are distracting attention from the five or six really strong,dynamic shots you captured.


----------



## Tokyudo (Oct 2, 2009)

^ Thanks for the comments guys.  I must admit that I didn't do a good job of putting my best shots up there (and grouping for that matter).  The pics I posted are unaltered, literally straight from the camera with the exception of being resized.  I've been too busy to do any adjustments but it is my goal to do some of that this weekend.  I just wanted to share what I had so far to you guys.  I've got more good action shots to post later.


----------

